# Ford 800 Power Steering Pump Reservoir



## dsolsbery (Aug 23, 2012)

Any body know where I could find the insides of a PS pump reservoir. My pump is the old type (Eaton) with the reservoir mounted on top. The image is what I am needing.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

John Smith, founder of "Smith's Old Ford Tractors" website, may have what you need. Contact him at: [email protected]


----------

